# [SOLVED] No drives were found - Vista installation



## jumper1 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a new computer with Vista installed on it and it crashed hard. Every time windows would start up again the blue screen of death would display and it would shut me out. I decided I would re-install Vista. 

However, when trying to install Vista I get the following screen:

Where do you want to install Windows?

! No drives were found. Click Load Driver to provide a mass storage driver for installation. 

When I click Load Driver it comes up with nothing even if I put the mother board CD in. 

I have a PQ5 deluxe mother board with a WD Caviar Blue SATA II hard drive. The bios sees the hard drive. I have attempted to run the install plugged into the network to see if Vista will download the correct driver and that has not worked.

Is it possible there is something wrong with the motherboard from that crash? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: No drives were found - Vista installation*

I am not certain, but it sure sounds like your bios needs to be checked. First of all if you want to install, make sure your Boot Order is set to:

CDRom - 1st
Floppy - 2nd
Hard Drive - 3rd

The other very important one you want to check is on down in the boot menu, there should be an item like Hard Drive Priority (something similar) and make sure your Sata Drive is listed FIRST in that area.

Give that a try and report back.


----------



## jumper1 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: No drives were found - Vista installation*

Tumbleweed36,

Thanks for your response.

Yes, my boot order has CD as first. That is how I am getting this far since the computer won't do anything if I try to boot of the HD.

However, in this BIOS, there is nothing like HARD DRIVE PRIORITY under the boot menu. In the boot menu I have the following options:

Boot Device Priority (just the order and I have CD ROM first, HD second, and floppy third, i have no floppy)

Boot Settings Config
Quick Boot (enable or disable)
Full Screen Logo (enable or disable)
AddOnROM display Mode (Force BIOS or Keep Current) I do not know what this is or does.
Boot Num Lock (on or off)
Wait for F1 if error (enabled or disabled)
Hit DEL message display (enabled or disabled)

As you can see, nothing about Hard Drive Priority. Would it be somewhere else?

In the BIOS under MAIN, there is a listing of SATA1-6. And the system sees SATA1 as the CDROM drive and SATA6 as the HD which is correct. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: No drives were found - Vista installation*

Each board is different, so we will keep trying.

Are you certain that your drive you want to boot from is listed under the Boot drive priority or is another possible drive listed there? 

In the MAIN area of your bios there should be an item called SATA CONFIGURATION....YOu need to have this set to IDE.

Have you turned raid off on the board?

Do you have any other hard drives on this rig?

Can you set it up so the Hard drive is on the first Sata channel? (first connector)

Post back with questions/concerns.


----------



## jumper1 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: No drives were found - Vista installation*

Thanks!

I will try your suggestions when I get home and report back my findings. 

Jumper


----------



## jumper1 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: No drives were found - Vista installation*

Tumbleweed36,

THANKS!! That did it. Once I went to my SATA config and changed it to IDE the install was able to see my Hard Drive.

I am off and running. Thanks again for your help, I appreciate it.

Jumper


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: No drives were found - Vista installation*

You are most welcome. Now, don't be a stranger on here, stick around and enjoy the forum.


----------

